# Is This the WORST Adoption Photo EVER???



## Marcia

From my local Animal Control adoption website. They are doing a great disservice with this picture, no matter what they say! Think I'll call them Monday.

1211-0962 Jack's Web Page 
*Domestic Short Hair (short coat) : : Male (not neutered) : : Baby : : Medium*








More Pics...
Won't you think about adopting me? 
​ 
My RescueLogin to Remember your Favorite Animals and Breeds!​ 
*Print an adoption flyer for 1211-0962 Jack!*​ 
*Thank you for your interest in our adoptable animals. If you would like more information about this pet, see the Shelter information below. We would love to help you rescue a perfect pet!*


*About 1211-0962 Jack*


<LI id=fieldStatus>*Status*: Available for Adoption (adoption info) <LI id=fieldSpecies>*Species*: Cat <LI id=fieldGeneralColor>*General Color*: Black
*Color*: Solid

<LI id=fieldDeclawed>*Declawed*: No
*Housetrained*: Yes
My name is Jack. I actually came in with Sally (1211-0961). We were brought in since our people couldn't take us to their new home. I'm about 5 months old and entertaining. Don't let my picture fool you, I wasn't being mean, I was talking and the lady got a picture of me in action. I'd love to find home to call my own, is that with you? Come ask for me, my number is 1211-0962.


----------



## thepennywhistle

Oooh, I've always wanted an insane cat that will frighten the neighbors
and eat the dog! He's just the one!


----------



## rdswan14

Unbelievable that they would choose that photo. The explanation of it is in small print.


----------



## Marcia

I agree! Can you imagine seeing that picture on PetFinder and wanting to read any further??! They may mean well, but it's not smart IMHO.


----------



## OliverandCo.

Wow. Looks like a Halloween cat. Looks a bit like fear, not play. 
I'd adopt him and his sister because I love Basement Cats.


----------



## Arianwen

Not a good pic to choose.

I have to ask, what is a Basement Cat?


----------



## marie73

time for a Google search


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Petfinder did a class in Tucson. They picked thru local rescues photos showing good ones and bad ones and explained why. We were happy to see one I had taken. I put up a turquoise table cloth in the background and had one of my black fosters reaching up on two legs for an unseen toy. It expressed his playful personality. It also showed off his total black body. Black cats are extremely hard to photograph. I have a cannon digital camera that will take several shots continuously. Why rescues dont make an effort of taking good shots of animals to capture peoples attention is beyond me! That photo Marcia posted turns a lot of people off


----------



## Purring_Kitties

He is just the cat for me! Hahahahahahaha, not. It's also sad for the cat, because he will neve get adopted with that pic.


----------



## Marcia

The picture explanation is in VERY small print - I would have a hard time getting past that awful photo! I'm going to call the Monday - maybe even go there in person to be sure my message gets to the right persons and not brushed aside!


----------



## OliverandCo.

Basement Cat | Know Your Meme Basement cat! lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I played the video and the keeshound Im taking care of went nuts and barked and barked at the meow. Video made me laugh!


----------



## Marcia

My cats looked up when I played it as if to say "oh no! Not ANOTHER new cat?!?!?"


----------



## thepennywhistle

Arianwen said:


> Not a good pic to choose.
> 
> I have to ask, what is a Basement Cat?


Basement Cat and Ceiling Cat are rulers of their
respective domains. Ceiling Cat is white, of course.
They are from LOLCats website that features really 
funny captioned photos. These can be found (and 
subscribed to) at LOLcats.com and icanhas.cheezburger.com/

I guarantee you a good laugh every day if you 
subscribe to these sites.


----------



## Arianwen

Thanks - they are brilliant!


----------



## Carmel

Yes, yes it is. I'd think the only thing worse might be a picture of a cat sinking its teeth into an arm or something.

Seriously, what are the people on to post a photo like that? I'd go with no picture over that one any day.


----------

